# Where To Buy Seat/bed Slat Holders



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

On our 2007 B584 there are slats on the side pull out bed that are secured in place by a plastic retainers that in turn have a plastic nipple that pushes through the aluminium frame of the seat/frame. It would seem that these plastic nipples have a tendency to break off so we need to obtain some spares.
Other manufacturers also use the same slat holders ,Swift etc so can anybody suggest some suppliers


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If you can give me a photo of one I might well have some you can have.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Slats*

Will try to post a photo ASAP


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Check out Ikea . . http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=bed+slats

Why pay big money when you could adapt from these ! :wink:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Slats*

Sorry vididoc , it's not the slats that are broken its the grey plastic retainer that the goes over the end of the slat which in turn has a plastic nipple that pushes through the metal frame.

Will post some pics that will show what is needed


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Is this what you looking for.

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swift-Hymer-bed-...Accessories&hash=item43ab31959a#ht_500wt_1180

I put "hymer bed slat sockets" in Mr Google

Martin


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Slats*

Thanks Martin , yes those are the ones and will put my order in


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

The ones I have are different. Mine have 2 pins.
Glad you have found them.


----------

